# First infantry regular force female LCol.



## observor 69 (25 Jan 2016)

Canadian Forces ‏@CanadianForces    

#BravoZulu Maureen Wellwood on your promotion. She becomes the first infantry regular force female LCol.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2016)

Can't zoom in enough on picture, is she a Vandoo?

Also surprising we haven't had one before now.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Jan 2016)

Is this something noteworthy?  Do other LCol's get this fanfare


----------



## garb811 (25 Jan 2016)

<shrug>  Seem to recall the MND got some pretty favourable press for all of his "firsts".


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Can't zoom in enough on picture, is she a Vandoo?
> 
> Also surprising we haven't had one before now.



She was a VanDoo when she was promoted major in 2007.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Jan 2016)

garb811 said:
			
		

> <shrug>  Seem to recall the MND got some pretty favourable press for all of his "firsts".



If they are the most qualified for the job I don't give a rats ass what colour, sex, religion etc they are or practice.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> She was a VanDoo when she was promoted major in 2007.



Link didn't work, but thanks!


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Link didn't work, but thanks!



If I had pasted the correct link, it would have worked.  Fixed in the original message.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2016)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> Canadian Forces ‏@CanadianForces
> 
> #BravoZulu Maureen Wellwood on your promotion. She becomes the first infantry regular force female LCol.



Excellent news.

Ducimus!


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Link didn't work, but thanks!


Try this one (in French).



			
				Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Is this something noteworthy?  Do other LCol's get this fanfare


One day, female infantry LCOL's will become so routine, they won't merit special attention.

Until then, someone's gotta be first - congrats to the incumbent


----------



## Strike (26 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Can't zoom in enough on picture, is she a Vandoo?
> 
> Also surprising we haven't had one before now.



There's a Maj at 5 Div (RCR) that has been a couple of years out of the fold to raise her family, but I expect she might be the next to reach that milestone.


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Now, to get back on track:  Congratulations to the new LCol!



Thanks for that.  And I too would like to offer the new CO my congratulations.  Edit to rectify.  She still gets my congratulations.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 Jan 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> Thanks for that.  And I too would like to offer the new CO my congratulations.



Unless I missed something, there was no announcement that LCol Wellwood was given command of one of the three bns of her regiment or command of any other unit, for that matter.  Since the Minister was readily available (to be the first?) to congratulate her, my assumption is that she is currently at NDHQ.  Whether the powers that be see fit to give her a command (and it is a few months away from the APS) or that her job in the new rank will continue to be staff is another matter.  Regardless, well done.


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Jan 2016)

My error.

Assume got me again.

But, does that really mean that no women have reached Lt Col rank in the infantry prior to this?  That surprises me.


----------



## ballz (26 Jan 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> But, does that really mean that no women have reached Lt Col rank in the infantry prior to this?  That surprises me.



In the Reg Force apparently, no.

There are not that many Regular Force Infantry Officers... most don't make it through Ph 3 and 4. I do not know when/who the first one was to actually make it to a Regular Force Battalion, I imagine LCol Wellwood and Maj Taylor were amongst the first. There have only been a handful since...


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2016)

Also interesting to note a reprimand is not a career stopper, likely only delayed the promotion a few years.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jan 2016)

I've seen some comments elsewhere that 50% of all CO's should be female- I kind of expected that reaction to be honest.


It may be sexist of me to say but maybe more female COs will change the whole "Family Care Plan" excuse the CoC pulls out when troops complain they can't make last minute schedule changes.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jan 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I've seen some comments elsewhere that 50% of all CO's should be female- I kind of expected that reaction to be honest.



Unfortunately that would put a disproportionate number of women into command positions, as they are, what, 15% of the CAF population in total? We already give francophones a large leg-up as its far easier to get language training in English, I'm all for ensuring our promotions and leadership positions are based solely on merit, not employment equity criteria.


----------



## Haggis (27 Jan 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I've seen some comments elsewhere that 50% of all CO's should be female- I kind of expected that reaction to be honest.



Because it's 2016!


----------

